# Jet Black 330ci,What do I need?



## rbright (Aug 18, 2002)

I see the Griot's garage starter kit. Is there something similar from the Zaino folks, or is Zaino just the finishing touch?

Anyone think Griot's is wrong other than for the price? My car is OB, 2 weeks old and very dirty from the daily rain here. I need to wash it this weekend, and hope I can get some Griot's in by tomorrow.

Anyone against Griot's? I like the starter kit idea. Perfect for me.

Does the wheel cleaner compare to BMW's? My dealer told me to only use BMW wheel cleaner on my M68 wheels. So, should I avoid the Griot's then?


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

What do you need if you buy a jet black car....a good therapist!

Lori, save your $$ on the bucket. Go to Lowes or Home Depot, in the cleaning products aisle they have a 2 compartment bucket for like $10. It's designed for mopping, but does the same thing the Griot's bucket does. The only things it doesn't have are: wheels (i'd end up chasing the bucket down my sloped driveway), a lid, and the "shelf" for the sponge.

rbright: I have been using the Griot's wheel cleaner for more than a year. It's a great product. One thing I noticed about other wheel cleaners is that the chemical they use is so strong that when you spray the wheels and get over spray on the brake rotors the immediatly rust. The Griot's did not have the same effect. Just my 2 cents. And I think the BMW wheel cleaner is actually Meguire's with a BMW label.

Black is a love hate color. I love it when it's just been washed and Speed Shined...I hate it about 30 seconds later when the first layer of dust settles on it!


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

Lori said:


> *rwg,
> Thanks for the reply.
> If I had a couple of stains, scratches, etc. on my JB car and used the orbital to get them out, would I be left with swirl marks? Do you have to learn how to use it? Can the average person just crank up the orbital and go to town and expect perfect results?
> I would invest in the griots one if I thought that I could use it without ruining my paint. I would hate to replace scratches with swirl marks.
> ...


Lori, sorry my response is so late - moving day was last week and there were a few problems (it's a new house and now needs a new hardwood floor in the kitchen from a dishwasher leak, the oven is wired inproperly, the gfi circuits are wired improperly, the garage door came off it's rails and tried to kill me - but I digress).

If you use the Griot's orbital according to the directions, you cannot hurt your paint. It doesn't generate any heat on the polishing pads and excessive heat is how the direct drive polishers damage paint. You can crank it up and get better results the first time than you have ever had before without one, but there is still a learning curve. Depending on the depths of the scratches, you may or may not be able to get them out completely. If you are down to the primer, the only thing you can do is use touch up paint. The polisher will remove scratches in the clear coat. The Griot's car care book (that comes with most of the starter kits) explains how it works pretty well. As for stains, I would have to have a better description of the problem before I had any idea what might work. Try a paint clay bar first. If the stain is in the clear coat deeply, it might not come out no matter what you do. I once had a car detailer tell me he used brake fluid to get rid of difficult problems, but brake fluid is extremely corrosive and can easily damage your finish. I have never tried it and would consider it a last resort before a repaint if I had exhausted every other possibility I could think of.

One last note, if you use the polisher, you will have a glass smooth surface when you are finished with a deep shine that you can stare into forever.

Bluer, I meant wash the chamois to keep them from collecting material that will scratch the finish. For some reason, washing them with towels seems to work better than washing them alone.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

rwg said:


> *
> Bluer, I meant wash the chamois to keep them from collecting material that will scratch the finish. For some reason, washing them with towels seems to work better than washing them alone. *


No sweat - I wash my chamois regularly.:thumbup: 
I'll give the towel thing a shot, thanks.


----------



## KHADAFI (Nov 8, 2002)

Hey guys I just ordered the starter kit from Mr. Griot's. Im just wondering after looking at the products how do they last for a year or so, the bottles are so small. Wash twice a year or something?? 

I also ordered the micro fiber synthetic chamois. I hope this stuff works!!! Now as far as the waxing goes what should I get???

thanks,


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

X5 has the same paint as the Z3, and hands down the most gorgeous wax I've ever seen on a Z3 is the Zymöl Z3 Glaze. Made my ex's Black II just glow, and shed water like a duck.

If your pocketbook can do it


----------



## DDuke (Jan 19, 2003)

Lori
If you 're going the carnuba route go to your local Harley Davidson shop ,the S100 wax is the same as the p21s & $10.00 less. 

If not get the ZAINO,you'll love it. Also purchase a leaf blower to dry your car. No scratches this way.


----------



## fioca325i01 (Apr 30, 2002)

DDuke said:


> *...Also purchase a leaf blower to dry your car. No scratches this way. *


:yikes: wow, why didn't I think of that!


----------



## BalticVid (Dec 1, 2002)

Lori
Good luck with you new black beauty.
I had a black car for 9 years. It was gleaming all the time.

I don't think that you need much of anything to keep a new car looking great. Certainly not a PC. (Porter Cable buffer.)

Zaino is excellent. Look at www.zainobros.com. You can download all the instructions for their products. Call them on their toll free number if you have questions.

100% cotten USA towels only. California duster. and a friend with experience in making a car shine would be a great asset.

Their is a lot more of course........but you will do fine as you go
along.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

Lori said:


> *I am buying a jet black 330ci and I want to keep it looking as pretty as I can. *


Lori, have you gotten the car? Details please.


----------



## seandunaway (Nov 11, 2002)

> Here is everything you need...Griots Garage; don't forget to pick up a California Car Duster while you are there.


"2 Dry Towels, Synthetic Chamois, or a real Chamois"

Which one should I get?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

seandunaway said:


> *"2 Dry Towels, Synthetic Chamois, or a real Chamois"
> 
> Which one should I get? *


Actually, none of the above. The best way I have found to dry is with a California Water Blade followed by a micro fiber drying cloth. I used to use the Absorber which is similar to a synthetic chamois, so if it were me and I had those three options, I would chose that.

When I bought my starter kit, I got the two dry towels option. I find them to be next to useless and they STILL leave red lint on the car after many washings. Anybody want them?

Some people have suggested leaf blowers for drying - I may someday try that. For some reason, I seem to feel like a leaf blower might hurt the car, so I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

seandunaway said:


> *"2 Dry Towels, Synthetic Chamois, or a real Chamois"
> 
> Which one should I get? *


My vote goes to Microfiber Waffle-Weave towels, they can absorb over 7 times their weight in water! Good quality towels are very soft and they won't scratch your paint.
Griot's sells them but you can find them much cheaper in other places.
Here is the pic of the towels I got:


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

F1Crazy said:


> *My vote goes to Microfiber Waffle-Weave towels, they can absorb over 7 times their weight in water! Good quality towels are very soft and they won't scratch your paint.
> Griot's sells them but you can find them much cheaper in other places.
> Here is the pic of the towels I got: *


You know, I thought Griot's had them too, but I just looked through the catalog and the only waffle weave I could find is a full size towel (roughly 2' x 3'). Their synthetic chamois is microfiber, so that's the selection I would make if it was one of the three. The towels that F1 showed a pic of are what I am talking about. They work much better with a california water blade. I got mine at the Barret-Jackson acution from a Maguiars sales booth for about $14 if I remember correctly. I am sure you can spend less at walmart or something.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

rwg said:


> *You know, I thought Griot's had them too, but I just looked through the catalog and the only waffle weave I could find is a full size towel (roughly 2' x 3'). Their synthetic chamois is microfiber, so that's the selection I would make if it was one of the three. The towels that F1 showed a pic of are what I am talking about. They work much better with a california water blade. I got mine at the Barret-Jackson acution from a Maguiars sales booth for about $14 if I remember correctly. I am sure you can spend less at walmart or something. *


Actually Griot's have the waffle-weave towel, click here for the link.
Also check Microfiber Tech , they have good prices.
Another great site with great quality products is Classic Motoring Accessories , link is to their great Big Blue Drying Towel.
I prefer bigger towels for drying, one towel will dry entire car without wringing. I also used California Water Blade before but with these towels I find no need for it. 
I got 24"x46" towel from JT International for $12. They don't have a website, send me PM and I'll give you the contact.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

I have two waffle type synthetic chamois and a CWB. Best combo IMO.

Incidently, don't waste your money on chamois cleaner to clean them with, simple use a 1/2 cap full of Woolite in cold water soak them over night, rinse them well, and they're just like brand new.
I've had mine for almost two years now and they've been used to death! They're holding up just fine.


----------

